# Anyone know hamster clubs/breeders in West Yorkshire?



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Does anyone know a really *really* good breeder of syrian hamsters in West Yorkshire? Super responsible, uber-tame, bred for health and temperament and not mass bred, for example. Or the hamster equivalent of the NFRS for a list of them? Thanks. xx


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

try google 

List of Hamster Breeders in the northern area


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks, I have already read that list earlier and I'd prefer to go on recommendation as you never know what they're like until you find someone who has gone to them


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Does anyone know a really *really* good breeder of syrian hamsters in West Yorkshire? Super responsible, uber-tame, bred for health and temperament and not mass bred, for example. *Or the hamster equivalent of the NFRS for a list of them? Thanks. xx*


 
Bye : victory:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Mark, my daughter lost her pet hamster today and I've got enough on dealing with my own kids, so please can we call a truce tonight and let other people recommend a breeder? I appreciate what you're saying, and I get your reasoning, but I've said I've seen that list and would prefer recommendations if possible for responsible breeders. Thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I have winter white hamsters babies 2 girls ( normal colour, 2 boys pearl and 2 boys normal colour all boys live together happily ) but you wouldnt want them anyway so was much point in this post so now im off to feed them and get the rest of the kale out of the freezer for the rats and harvest mice now im babbling on BYE!


You lot a completely crazy, I do have some free range mealworms 100 % tame, not inbred, pure pedigrees ( papers to prove ), medically tested and sound to breed from, Let me know if you want any ill do a speical discount for you


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

bobby caz can you leave this be maybe kathy has rubbed you up the wrong way here a bit perhaps but i also don't like your attitude towards hamsters in this thread, well bred hamsters are better than rodent farm hamsters for temprement and some lines have also had thinks like cancer bred out of them and they often live longer,

don't mean to upset anyone here but if you know me then you'll know i like my hamsters, 

shame you're not looking in the northwest kathy as i have a very tame female, but i probably don't meet you criteria as this is my first litter


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

It's a sad day when on this place you're the only one posting even slightly helpful advice on a thread of mine Mark lol. Winter whites aren't what she's after but thanks for the mention anyway. I've asked for the thread to be locked now, if anyone else sensible wants to offer any advice, just drop me a PM. :2thumb:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

tomwilson said:


> bobby caz can you leave this be maybe kathy has rubbed you up the wrong way here a bit perhaps but i also don't like your attitude towards hamsters in this thread, well bred hamsters are better than rodent farm hamsters for temprement and some lines have also had thinks like cancer bred out of them and they often live longer,
> 
> don't mean to upset anyone here but if you know me then you'll know i like my hamsters,
> 
> shame you're not looking in the northwest kathy as i have a very tame female, but i probably don't meet you criteria as this is my first litter


Thanks Tom - I don't know either of the people taking the mick (that I recall?) so I don't think it's that. I think some people just hate small animals and see them as snake food and nothing else, and that's fine, I'm not knocking their view if they don't knock my 11 year old daughter's feelings as she's the one who lost her friend today.

ETA: Thanks mods!


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Just saying I took one of Toms baby hamsters and he's the sweetest little hamster. Loves attention and has never even gone to bite. So good breeding does make a difference !


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

KathyM said:


> Thanks Tom - I don't know either of the people taking the mick (that I recall?) so I don't think it's that. I think some people just hate small animals and see them as snake food and nothing else, and that's fine, I'm not knocking their view if they don't knock my 11 year old daughter's feelings as she's the one who lost her friend today.
> 
> ETA: Thanks mods!


 hamsters are cool little guys, and there are beniffits to a well bred one, stuck my neck out a bit there though :lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Kathy,

I have uber tame syrians but I think I'm too far away.
Try the madabouthamsters forum I'm sure there will be someone closeby.
Just be aware though that there are those that 'think' they have the most fantastic hams when in fact they don't get above 16-17 months old.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

KathyM said:


> It's a sad day when on this place you're the only one posting even slightly helpful advice on a thread of mine Mark lol. Winter whites aren't what she's after but thanks for the mention anyway. I've asked for the thread to be locked now, if anyone else sensible wants to offer any advice, just drop me a PM. :2thumb:


 
Simply becaus ei just cant be arsed anymore :lol2:

People can do as they please, say as they please and get on with it and ill do the same :whistling2:

Other than the link i posted and the hamsters i have which are super cute and i prefer them to syrians but everyone has their own pref, im afriad im of no help becaus ei dont like syrians so being as i have no intrest in them i know of no breeders other than 1 person who doesnt live in this area.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

saxon said:


> Kathy,
> 
> I have uber tame syrians but I think I'm too far away.
> Try the madabouthamsters forum I'm sure there will be someone closeby.
> Just be aware though that there are those that 'think' they have the most fantastic hams when in fact they don't get above 16-17 months old.


Thanks Dawn. Perhaps when we move, I will be able to take you up on your offer for the next next one (we're moving back to Newcastle next year). I know what you mean about different breeders - age is one thing I'd like to get as long as possible on a hamster (as long as it's a friendly one pmsl). This little lad was only with us a short time but he wasn't far off 3. I have heard of others reaching even grander ages, but I'm not sure whether to believe them (bit like the 6 year old rat claims where you know their mum replaced them well in between lol).


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's the same with hamsters.
Years ago you did get the odd one to around 4-5 years old but now it's around 22-36 months and you are doing very well.

I find it amazing that if you are 'in the crowd' and tell of a 19 month old hamster dying you have given it such a long and happy life but if 'someone elses' hamsters dies at that age it must have been from such a terrible breeder:bash: Much the same with most rodent 'crowds' I've found lately.

I must say that my eldest that I have here is only 22 months but looking good. My eldest, this time around, was 37 months and believe it or not he was from pets at home......:2thumb:

The eldest syrian I ever had was one I got for the kids, it was around 11 months when we got him, he lived to the grand old age of 4 years and 3 months. That was almost 20 years ago though.I am only breeding torts, tort and whites, dom spots and combinations of those now though so don't often get anything other than those and yellows and blacks...melanistic and in satin shorthaired/longhaired as well.

Going to pick up some lovely choc tort and white in a week or so as well so here come my choc tort ds by the end of the year!:2thumb:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Dawn. I know what you mean. Longest lived rat I've met was a petshop rat. Saying that, the shortest lived ones (other than accidents) have been as well. It's a fine line. I just want to maximise her chances of getting a friendly, tame, healthy and long lived hamster, and she and I both don't want to give money to people who don't aim for that in their breeding, that's all. Nothing to do with in crowds here, just an 11 year old who wants to make the right choices. :2thumb:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Hamster equivalent of the NFRS is the NHC (National Hamster Council)

There's the Northern, The Midland and The Southern Hamster Club.
Maybe a good idea to contact the relevant club sec. to your area and ask for details of breeders nearby 

(Think Yorkshire is north - I have all the directional sense of a dead pigeon some days...)

NORTHERN: now has a list up here :
List of Hamster Breeders in the northern area

As Saxon has already said you'll find a fair few decent and NHC registered breeders on the 'Mad About' forum too.


----------

